# In search of Schwinn S7 rims



## Geebeefan (May 13, 2019)

I am in the process of restoring a 1955 Schwinn American. At some point during it's life, both wheels were replaced, and I'm looking to restore it to as close to original with Schwinn S7 rims and appropriate tires and tubes. 

Thanks in advance for any leads anyone can provide!


----------



## Tomato John (May 13, 2019)

Something like this?

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/s-7-3-speed-wheel-set.151724/


----------



## Geebeefan (May 14, 2019)

Thanks for the lead...should have specified, mine is a coaster bike.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 15, 2019)

Coasters are neato, but 3 speeders are the way to go when you get to old to ride a single speeder. Enjoy!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 15, 2019)

Geebeefan said:


> Thanks for the lead...should have specified, mine is a coaster bike.



I have a set but the rims are pretty crusty.


----------



## Geebeefan (May 15, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I have a set but the rims are pretty crusty.



I'm new to the antique bike world and this is my first restoration...would there be an issue of using the three speed rims on a coaster and essentially converting it to a three speed?

Also, I see from your profile you're in Kiel. I'm just down the road in Wrightstown.


----------



## Geebeefan (May 16, 2019)

I'm new to the antique bike world and this is my first restoration...would there be an issue of using the three speed rims on a coaster and essentially converting it to a three speed? I assume there would need to be some type of shifter that accompanied the rims...do you have that available or would I need to track one down? Thanks.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 16, 2019)

You might have a problem hooking up caliper brakes if you have a Typhoon type frame, Unless you could find a three speed coaster rear hub. Shifters are available on ebay and you would also need a cable, a fulcrum and a cable reel. I did convert a huffy ten speed to a three speeder last year and it turned out pretty good. Let me know if you need any help with parts or advice. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## island schwinn (May 16, 2019)

Here's a set on my local CL. I could help with logistics,but not till next Monday. See if you can secure the deal and let me know in private message,Brian.
https://modesto.craigslist.org/bop/d/modesto-schwinn-tubular-s7-wheels/6888720582.html


----------



## tylerw (May 16, 2019)

I have a pair of nice S7 wheels with a 2-speed kickback rear hub. Almost as good as a 3-speed but you still get the coaster. Tires  are mismatched, Chinese. $150 plus shipping. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 16, 2019)

tylerw said:


> I have a pair of nice S7 wheels with a 2-speed kickback rear hub. Almost as good as a 3-speed but you still get the coaster. Tires  are mismatched, Chinese. $150 plus shipping.
> 
> View attachment 999355
> 
> ...



Could you p.m.me? thanks. Razin


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 17, 2019)

Nice wheels


----------



## Brutuskend (May 22, 2019)

Good deal.
Those kickback hubs usually sell for more than that by themselves.


----------



## Brutuskend (May 22, 2019)

Geebeefan said:


> I am in the process of restoring a 1955 Schwinn American. At some point during it's life, both wheels were replaced, and I'm looking to restore it to as close to original with Schwinn S7 rims and appropriate tires and tubes.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any leads anyone can provide!



You could also get the 55 with a bendix 2 speed manual hub. I bought one setup that way and took the 2 speed and laced it into a S 2 rim for my daughters 55 deluxe hornet (which was offered with this option in 55) The manual 2 speed was a coaster brake as well.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 24, 2019)

tylerw said:


> I have a pair of nice S7 wheels with a 2-speed kickback rear hub. Almost as good as a 3-speed but you still get the coaster. Tires  are mismatched, Chinese. $150 plus shipping.
> 
> View attachment 999355
> 
> ...



P.M. me please


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 26, 2019)

Geebeefan said:


> I'm new to the antique bike world and this is my first restoration...would there be an issue of using the three speed rims on a coaster and essentially converting it to a three speed? I assume there would need to be some type of shifter that accompanied the rims...do you have that available or would I need to track one down? Thanks.



Did you enquirer about those two speed s-7 rims or no? I tried  to get a hold of this tyler guy to no avail. Thanks. Razin.


----------

